# Wild Mushroom Ravioli



## lyndalou (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi,

I am trying to find a recipe for a filling for Wild Mushroom Ravioli.  Can anyone out there help me out?
Thanks


----------



## Audeo (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's a recipe I copied from a magazine some where or another using morels, but you could easily substitute Chanterelles...
Tried and true, a delicious filling!


6 Ounces fresh morel mushrooms, sliced or chopped
  (approximately 2 1/2 cups)
1/3 Cup dry white wine
3 Cloves minced garlic
1 Tablespoon snipped fresh thyme
1/4 Teaspoon salt
1/8 Teaspoon pepper
1/3 Cup ricotta cheese
2 Tablespoons grated Parmesan
1 Tablespoon snipped fresh chives

Combine mushrooms, wine, garlic, thyme, salt, and pepper
in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to low and
simmer, uncovered, for 10 to 12 minutes or until the
mushrooms are tender and no liquid remains. Remove from
heat. Remove about half a cup of the mixture to make the filling, leaving the remainder in the saucepan. Finely chop the 1/2 cup cooked mushroom mixture, then blend in a bowl with the ricotta cheese,
Parmesan cheese, and chives.  You’re ready to fill!.

Once the ravioli is cooked, reheat the remaining mushroom mixture and spoon over the ravioli as a sauce.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks, Audeo. I'll make it this weekend with whatever "wild" mushrooms I can find.
It sounds great!


----------

